# Veto pro pac



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Do any of you guys have this tool backpack? I'm a service tech/installer for commercial dishwashers. The durability of this bag is very appealing. I'd like to hear your thoughts if you've used them. Thanks


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

I've got the tech pack. Have you held them in person. 
Bags are fairly heavy empty. When loaded.......well ,it is what is is for a pack with tools, ya know
Very durable though


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I went ahead and bought it. It is surely not light. I carry way too many tools. I think it was 42# loaded. So far I love it. The zippers are amazing and it doesn't fall over.


----------

